# Police clearance certificate



## Shrsan (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi
I need help for my pcc from bahrain. I was there for 19 months from 2007. Now im here in Australia and was about to apply for psw. As far i know i need a pcc from my past residential address for the application which i am not being able to get and unfortunately I couldn't find any consulate or embassy here in Australia. Is there any solution on this matter. What if i couldnt get my pcc as i dont have anyone to help me out there in bahrain who can apply pcc for me.
What i have to do if i couldn't submit my pcc??
Thanks


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Non Residents: 

Apply in person to any Bahraini Embassy. The application form is to be completed and signed by you at the embassy.

Non-residents provide:
a copy of your current and all previous passports that contain Bahrain residence permits
a copy of latest Bahrain resident permit
three non-glossy passport size photos with a blue background
a copy of your CPR card or CPR number and
a set of your fingerprints taken by local police in your country of residence.

Fee: Payable.
Processing time: Approximately two weeks, but might be longer.

Note: *Australia-based applicants can lodge an application with the Bahraini Embassy in Indonesia by post, as there is no Bahraini Embassy in Australia.*

Girl Aussie


----------



## Shrsan (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for your valuable advice. I went through the bahraini embassy search in Indonesia but I couldn't find embassy. Is it possible if i go through bahraini embassy in other country. Like bahraini embassy in India??

Thanks in advance


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I would suggest you to contact the department, they should be able to advice you. 

Girl Aussie


----------



## bsbalu (Aug 31, 2016)

Shrsan said:


> Hi
> I need help for my pcc from bahrain. I was there for 19 months from 2007. Now im here in Australia and was about to apply for psw. As far i know i need a pcc from my past residential address for the application which i am not being able to get and unfortunately I couldn't find any consulate or embassy here in Australia. Is there any solution on this matter. What if i couldnt get my pcc as i dont have anyone to help me out there in bahrain who can apply pcc for me.
> What i have to do if i couldn't submit my pcc??
> Thanks


Hi Shrsan,

I am also in same situation, hope you managed to get Bahrain PCC.
Can you please tell how you got your PCC while in Australia?

Thanks


----------



## gauravghai (Oct 6, 2016)

bsbalu said:


> Hi Shrsan,
> 
> I am also in same situation, hope you managed to get Bahrain PCC.
> Can you please tell how you got your PCC while in Australia?
> ...


Hi, 

Hope you would have got the Bahrain PCC. I am in process of applying the same from India. I have a problem in due course.

I stayed in Bahrain for 14 months but in chunks of 3 months. I was there on business visa with validity of 3 months each. Every time I used to come back to India and go back after renewing it. 

To cut the story short. 1) Am I eligible for PCC from Bahrain as I was on business visa? 2) If yes, who will issue it and what is turn around time?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsbalu (Aug 31, 2016)

*Bahrain PCC from Australia*



gauravghai said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you would have got the Bahrain PCC. I am in process of applying the same from India. I have a problem in due course.
> 
> ...


Yes, I finally got my Bahrain PCC last night, after two months of wait. 

I am not sure if you will be eligible for PCC (GCC as Bahrain folks call it), as I was there on long term for a year.
One thing they ask on the form is CPR number, which I believe is issued only if you are on a long term visa (6 months+). You may need to contact embassy to clarify.
As per Australian PR requirements, if your cumulative stay is more than year you still need to submit PCC. If Bahrain is not issuing one for the reason of multiple short stays, I guess you may need to get some letter/email stating so (not sure if CO will agree without any evidence unless they already know this from other applications).

Process from India could be slightly different, better to contact embassy there.
Outlining the process I followed from Australia for benefit of others who come across this thread:

Tried emailing ministry in Bahrain about the process, but got no response (if you have friends in Bahrain they may personally visit their office to get information. I have read that in some middle-east countries others can submit application on your behalf).
Emailed Bahrain embassy in Bangkok,Thailand (as they have no embassy in Australia) asking about the process. Got a reply detailing the process & application form (I think they have same details on their website also)
Sent application form in courier to them. 


Application form require finger prints in original (on back side). I got mine from Victoria police office in Docklands (local police station directed me there. You need to book appointment for that & carry filled application form & original passport)
Supporting documents (Passport copy, etc. They had asked for CPR card, but I had lost mine, so just mentioned the CPR number I found on the visa stamp)
USD 5 fee for application (kept USD$5 cash/note, as advised by Embassy)
FedEx courier account details, to return the certificates

After courier tracking said it is delivered, asked embassy to confirm the receipt of the same and they did
One month later, requested status & ETA, but was told to wait without any ETA (the information they provided initially said it may take 6 months!)
Another month later, got email from embassy that they received the GCC and sending the same via courier to me

As I said it took approx 2+ months from sending application to getting GCC, but you should consider sometime to get the application ready (took almost a month for me). Now thinking I should have started this even before I applied for EOI (Note: On GCC it stated that the certificate is valid for 3 months from the issue date, not sure why, as it should hold good as long as the period they are certifying remains same).


----------



## 18Googol2 (Dec 13, 2016)

As I understand, all visa dependants also need PC?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

18Googol2 said:


> As I understand, all visa dependants also need PC?


If you read the information DIBP publishes on their website, you can find this answer (which is yes for any dependents over age 16)


----------



## Nylanig (Feb 23, 2021)

bsbalu said:


> *Bahrain PCC from Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, I know it's already been years, but may I know if this is the email of Bahrain Embassy in Thailand that you contacted? ---*[email protected]*
Need to obtain my and my husband's PCC, too. Thanks in advance for info.


----------

